# KristaLeigh's Training Journal



## kristaleigh (Nov 19, 2012)

Getting back on track with my training for next year's bikini competition season.  102 days until my first comp in 2013.

Sunday's workout was just some steady state cardio on the Cybex.  Went for about an hour and hit 651 calories. Wanted to go longer but the gym was closing so I had to go. 

Nutrition is getting back on track and just ordered some stuff from IML so I'm excited to see what changes happen in the next few weeks. I've been loving food this off season and it's starting to show. Don't want to be all crazy trying to lean out in the last few weeks leading up to the show like I was this year so I'm starting prep a lot sooner this time around. 

Stats as of 11/16:
Wt 136 (clothed)
BF 19%


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 19, 2012)

whats your diet look like?


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a lot of issues with food lol. Can't do anything too high in fiber and I'm lactose intolerant. I do whole grains, mostly rice and quinoa and oats, whey protein shakes, chicken, turkey, casein at night. I'm starting to add in squash and sweet potatoes. I do eat fruit but not past 2pm typically. When I'm on track I stay away from sugars but lately I've been pretty off track. I know my diet needs work. I'm meeting with the nutritionist at my work next week to see what we can come up with. I try to net 1500 calories unless its a rest day and that is 1200 net.  I'll start running a food log on here too. I'm always up for help too when it comes from someone who knows what they're talking about.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 19, 2012)

Subbed. Get that shit


----------



## S_walker (Nov 19, 2012)

Subbed 

Knock it out lil mama!


----------



## Z82 (Nov 19, 2012)

Subd


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 19, 2012)

You know I am in for this girl! Let's do it!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 19, 2012)

Well went into job #2 tonight and found out I didn't have to work tonight so got my workout in early. Looks like I can go to bed early tonight too so def off to a good start. 

Here's the day:
7:30a-thermogenics, cla, multivitamin
8a-protein shake and some blueberries 
11a-thermogenics
11:30-amino x and a protein bar
2:00-pumpkin spice bagel (love me some pumpkin) and cla
3:00p-started cardio since I didn't have to work. 45 min of kickboxing, 15min on recumbent bike, then 20 min on the crossover for a total of 707 calories. 4:30-l-arginine and preworkout 
5:00-worked chest
DB chest press 4x15 w/25s
Push-ups with feet on bench-15, 10, 10
DB flys 3x12 w/20s
Kinesis machine chest press with lunge 2x20 at setting 4
Kinesis machine horizontal chops 4x10 at setting 3
Incline chest press on machine 3x15 at 35lbs
Pec flys on machine 3x15 at 25.
Total calories burned lifting was 318. Not bad for chest day
Don't usually use machines but the free weight room was so busy and I didn't feel like fighting over space so I changed it up. Incline presses on the machine definitely hit my pecs differently so I may add these in. 
Also did measurements today so I have a new starting point. 

Weight: 135.5
Chest: 34.75
Waist: 28.5
Abs: 30.5
Hips: 37 (woohoo!!! Been building my glutes so I'm super excited this number went up.)
R/L thigh: 21/21
Right arm relaxed/flexed: 11.5/12.5
Left arm relaxed/flexed: 11.5/12.5
Right calf: 14
Left calf: 14
R/L forearm: 9.5/9.5

Had a fiber one bar post workout because it was all I had in my bag and I didn't feel like buying something at the gym.  Haven't had dinner yet but will probably have a lean shake. Will have a refeed shake before bed along with milk thistle and melatonin. 

New stuff I ordered from Orbit this morning shipped today so I'm super excited. Going to start on Halo for Her, Pyro Fx, and Razor Cuts so I'm really excited to see what changes happen in the next few weeks.



Judges feedback at last show was to cap out my delts, deepen my hamstrings and come in leaner. Thanks to HeavyLifter and Z499 my delts are coming in nicely-love lifting with you guys  Judges also said to work on posing, but that's just practice and finding my style. 101 days out! Plenty of time


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice detail, great start, looking forward to this!


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 19, 2012)

Helps that I have to log everything in great detail for my meeting with the nutritionist next week. Also I want pie on Thursday so I'm trying to do good the rest of this week.


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 19, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Helps that I have to log everything in great detail for my meeting with the nutritionist next week. Also I want pie on Thursday so I'm trying to do good the rest of this week.



let me know how things go with the nutritionist and post your macro breakdown when you get a chance, i may know a little
something about dieting  Just by glancing at what you ate today real quick i can see you may be short on fats, and probably should cut back on the shakes and sub more whole food... almonds are one one the best sources of fat i hope you like them lol


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah my fats were low today. Had a string cheese as well this evening


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 19, 2012)

I've never in my life been that low carb lol. My nutrition is my weakest point for sure.


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 20, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> View attachment 48156 I've never in my life been that low carb lol. My nutrition is my weakest point for sure.



na thats right about you wanna be for now imo.....stick with those macros til you hit a wall, that way you have somewere to go with your diet like lowering carbs, carb cycling, ckd etc. I seem to prefer IF and it is very effective


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 20, 2012)

I usually go higher carb bc I need it for all the cardio I do. I get too sleepy low carb.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 20, 2012)

U look good. Good luck on the upcoming comp. halo for her should help you get some lean muscle for sure and the pyro should help drop what little fat u have


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 20, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> na thats right about you wanna be for now imo.....stick with those macros til you hit a wall, that way you have somewere to go with your diet like lowering carbs, carb cycling, ckd etc. I seem to prefer IF and it is very effective



IF is the way to go, I changed months ago to IF and was concerned about it on cycle...so I went off for a few days, what a mistake that was...being a slave to eating every 3 hours sucks. I do eat every 2-3 hours during my 8 hour feed, but much easier to manage. AMA knows quite a bit on nutrition, I am still learning, but IF may be something you want to research and look into...I know you will enjoy it. Oh, and you can eat your pie too ...I just ate 1/2 a Key Lime Pie on Saturday !


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 20, 2012)

I may have to try IF. That being said my stomach starts growling every 2.5 hours right now lol. Nutrition has been alright today, was on a cheese kick today. Must be needing fats lol. I'll log nutrition after my last meal tonight. 

Today's workout was glutes and hams. Was going to do abs too but I had a nice break in my day today and actually got to take Pilates. I'd never taken a class with this instructor and she seriously kicked my butt. I teach Pilates and I still have to say it was the hardest class I have ever been in. So abs were taken care of there. 

This evening I did 30 min of walking on the treadmill (feeling lazy) and 5 min on the bike just to cool down after I lifted
Seated leg curl
20@45
20@40
20@40
Multihip machine hip extensions
20@70 for left and right
20@80 for left and right
20@85 for left and right
Reverse lunges 
3x20 for each leg
Bridges with feet on bench
3x20 slow 
Stiff leg deadlifts
3x15@60
Kettlebell swings with hip thrust
25# kb 20reps, 15 reps, 10 reps

My low back has been so tight so I've been babying it. Posing practice all summer created an imbalance in my left SI joint and I've been working on correcting that, but also babying it bc it's been hurting lately. 
Not sure if I'll be able to lift tomorrow without getting up way early  long long work day tomorrow but if it's slow I can workout in the morning at job#1


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 21, 2012)

Had a cancellation so I actually got to lift. Did a weird mix but it hit what I haven't already this week.

Stiletto plie leg press 3x20 @ 70
Hip adduction (machine) 20@60, 20@65, 20@70. 
Lat pull 3x20 @ 40
Shoulder press (machine) 20@20, 20@17.5, 20@15
Narrow Leg press 20@100, 20@95, 20@90
Hip abduction (machine) 3x20 @ 60
Low row 3x20 @ 40
Tricep dip (machine) 3x20 @ 45

Some of these can go up next time-stiletto press up to 75, adduction up to 75, abductions up to 65, dips up to 50. Everything else felt good and hard.  Doubt I'll get any cardio in today bc of work schedule, but I will do some tomorrow.


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 21, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> I may have to try IF. That being said my stomach starts growling every 2.5 hours right now lol. Nutrition has been alright today, was on a cheese kick today. Must be needing fats lol. I'll log nutrition after my last meal tonight.
> 
> Today's workout was glutes and hams. Was going to do abs too but I had a nice break in my day today and actually got to take Pilates. I'd never taken a class with this instructor and she seriously kicked my butt. I teach Pilates and I still have to say it was the hardest class I have ever been in. So abs were taken care of there.
> 
> ...



IF takes some getting used to, the reason i prefer it is because you will not go to bed hungy and i dont know about you but i cant sleep for shit when im hungy. Stay away from dairy when cutting too, no bueno lol. Didn't i say something about almonds are a great source of fat? dont make me have to repeat myself again please lmao  J/K . Maybe see a chyropractor about your back? i would stick to machine work with your legs for now to help brace it so it doesnt get worse. But, yeah IF is the shit


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck to you kristaleigh.
You're hard work will pay off...it already has, you look amazing.


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 21, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> IF takes some getting used to, the reason i prefer it is because you will not go to bed hungy and i dont know about you but i cant sleep for shit when im hungy. Stay away from dairy when cutting too, no bueno lol. Didn't i say something about almonds are a great source of fat? dont make me have to repeat myself again please lmao  J/K . Maybe see a chyropractor about your back? i would stick to machine work with your legs for now to help brace it so it doesnt get worse. But, yeah IF is the shit



I don't do dairy much if at all except cheese and yogurt. And I do eat almonds a lot actually. My dr is trying to get my cholesterol up. As far as my low back goes I saw a pt about it and I have exercises I do for it everyday to help get my hips back in alignment. Just every now and then it flares up. Sleeping on couches doesn't help either lol. Going to enjoy a rest day tomorrow for sure.


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 21, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Good luck to you kristaleigh.
> You're hard work will pay off...it already has, you look amazing.



Thanks so much!


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 23, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> I don't do dairy much if at all except cheese and yogurt. And I do eat almonds a lot actually. My dr is trying to get my cholesterol up. As far as my low back goes I saw a pt about it and I have exercises I do for it everyday to help get my hips back in alignment. Just every now and then it flares up. Sleeping on couches doesn't help either lol. Going to enjoy a rest day tomorrow for sure.


well what the hell you sleeping on couches for? lol


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 1, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> well what the hell you sleeping on couches for? lol



Lol. Not usually on purpose. I've actually been making it to bed at a decent hour. I finished all of the seasons of Sons of Anarchy on Netflix...


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok, so it's been awhile. Work got crazy and so did life. Haven't been logging but I've still been getting my workouts in. 

Nutritionist update: not a big fan of her. She's great for the average person I think but she tried to tell me that 1400 calories a day was enough for me. My resting metabolism is higher than that and I burn well over 600-700 calories a day from exercise if not more. As expected she got on me about me not eating veggies. I'm starting on some greens whenever they come in the mail. I just can't do veggies. My body hates them. Her body fat analysis had me at 26% body fat, which is BS. I've been hovering around 20% since bulking. No way I'm 26% right now. She didn't know anything about supplements at all so when I found that out I pretty much wrote her off. She didn't know what preworkout was for. Oh well. I talked to a dietitian who was giving a seminar at the other gym I work at and she told me about the FOD map diet so I'm going to look into that. 

Today's workout: 540 calories burned while teaching cardio kickbox. I'm going to get another round of cardio in soon while I have laundry going. 

Current supplements: 
Pyro Rx, Halo for Her, Razor Cuts, Amino-X, NO-Xplode plus the random other stuff I always take like CLA, calcium, milk thistle, and a multivitamin with omega-3's and omega-6's.  Trying out a new protein powder called Love and Peas, made from pea protein. It's ok. Not super impressed but it's supposed to be really good for you. I tried 2 days at 1400 calories and was absolutely miserable and starving both days when I went to bed. So I'm staying around 1600-1700 on normal days and days where I have a more hardcore workout I add in an extra serving of protein.


 really happy with what bulking did. Now cutting for a few more weeks to see where I need to build a bit more. Delts for sure.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 1, 2012)

560 calories on the elliptical. So boring. 
That's how I feel after almost an hour of the most boring cardio ever.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 3, 2012)

I took Sunday off as a rest day. A much needed rest day. Working 2 jobs is taking awhile to get used to. Not complaining, just it's an adjustment. Ended up hopping in a group personal training session today. One of the trainers had someone cancel in her group so I got to get trained for once lol. She did high reps so I don't really know exactly how many we did but it was at least 3 sets of 20 for each exercise.

Stationary lunges holding 12lb dumbbell
Shoulder press in a deep lunge (did 3 sets on each leg. My delts are angry)
Lunge with knee raise with front leg on a 6in high step, for time. Did 3 sets for each leg 1 min each time
Squats w/hold and pulses 
Jump squats
Dumbbell pullovers on a foam roller on a step w/12 lb dumbbell 
Crunches on the foam roller into full rollups
Reverse flyes on the foam roller. So many reps I ended up dropping down to 5's
Bent over row on the step w/12lb dumbbell
Hammer curl in split stance w/9lb dumbbells
Side bicep curl in split stance w/9lb dumbbells

I know the weights look small and they're def lighter than I normally use but they def worked. I wore my HR monitor for the first half hour and averaged 170bpm so we def were working. Had over 300 calories burned at that time. It was bothering me tho when I was on my stomach on the foam roller so I took it off. 

I didn't get any cardio in. I had to have an unnecessarily long conversation with my nearly ex husband about final details and money and whatnot. I need cardio now but it's too late to hit any of the gyms I have a membership at. Double cardio tomorrow. I teach kickbox in the morning so that will help. Money is going to be tight for awhile until I get settled in at the new job so my nutrition will be out of whack but low budget=low calories lol. And no eating at restaurants so that will help too.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 4, 2012)

Taught kickbox this morning so I got cardio and abs and glutes in. Heading to the chiropractor so that's it for me today.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice  keep at it


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 4, 2012)

Keep killing it!!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 4, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Keep killing it!!!



I will. 85 days out. Chiropractor said my low back and hip were all messed up. But he worked on them and already they feel tons better.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 7, 2012)

So yesterday I taught spin and body sculpt. Hit 1200 calories burned between the two. Today I saw the chiropractor again and taught yogalates and then worked all afternoon. Nutrition is out of whack but I'll get back on track. I desperately need a grocery trip.


----------



## flex365 (Dec 7, 2012)

noticed in an earlier post you said you were lactose intolerant. what brand of whey are you using? is it lactose free? the only ones i know of are Dymatize Iso 100 and Optimum Nutritions gold standard whey.  MuscleMeds Carnivor is very good as well and since it's made from beef it's lactose free, too. Does the Casien bother you at all?


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 7, 2012)

I do ok with whey and casein. Right now I'm doing Love and Peas protein. It's alright but it's super healthy.


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 7, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 8, 2012)

Just cardio today...553 calories in 45 min between the stairmaster and cybex. Glutes will be hurting tomorrow. Got some jump training in at my work Christmas party too 
Lol jk...gotta let yourself have fun


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 9, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Just cardio today...553 calories in 45 min between the stairmaster and cybex. Glutes will be hurting tomorrow. Got some jump training in at my work Christmas party too View attachment 48344
> Lol jk...gotta let yourself have fun



You are too cute!!! You are absolutely right girl, gotta have fun in a jumpy house!!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 9, 2012)

Today's workout was legs and shoulders. Plus 30min of posing practice. 2x20 on everything and 3rd set was to failure. 
Stiletto leg press
Seated leg curl
Leg extension
Kettlebell squats 
Ball leg curls
Stiletto plies
Reverse fly
Shoulder press
Band shoulder abduction for rotator cuffs
Front raises
Lateral raises

Baby delts are growing


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2012)

Good log! Sounds like you could teach all of us some trick good job.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 9, 2012)

Question...I have enough posts to pm and have it enabled but when people try and send them it doesn't work. Any ideas why?


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 10, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Question...I have enough posts to pm and have it enabled but when people try and send them it doesn't work. Any ideas why?



I'm pretty new here but I remember a setting if you're on the full website in the top right corner is a button that says settings.  Click it.  On the settings page there is a ton of stuff down the left side.  Look for general settings.  Click it.  One of the general settings is private messaging on/off.  Is it checked off?



~A


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> I'm pretty new here but I remember a setting if you're on the full website in the top right corner is a button that says settings.  Click it.  On the settings page there is a ton of stuff down the left side.  Look for general settings.  Click it.  One of the general settings is private messaging on/off.  Is it checked off?
> 
> 
> 
> ~A



Nope. It's turned on.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok-workouts!!!

Monday: 
Rest day

Tuesday:
20min cardio, nothing major, just a long warmup
2x20 and 3rd set to failure 
Leg press
Leg curl
Leg extension
Chest press
Lat pull
Low row
Tricep dips
Biceps curl 
Shoulder press
Lots and lots of abs...
Aside from the abs everything was on machines. Learning the ins and outs of equipment at my new job 

Wednesday:
15 min on recumbent bike, nice and easy while working on client training plans
10 min hill intervals on elliptical-hard
35min dance workout video...I worked 8a-9p and didn't get home til after 10:30 so I wasn't feeling going to the gym. So I danced it out in my living room. Lots of glutes and abs. 

I've been sick with a bad sinus headache and migraine so workouts this week have been light but miserable. Hoping to get back on track with my hardcore workouts next week. 

Tomorrow will be brutal...spin class in the morning and body sculpt in the evening. 

77 days...


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 13, 2012)

Today's workouts:

Spin class-623 calories
Body sculpt-didn't wear HR monitor so I'm not sure how many calories but hit everything pretty hard. I'll be hurting tomorrow for sure. My lats and triceps are twitching still and it's been 25min since I taught. Love it


----------



## longworthb (Dec 13, 2012)

Is your inbox full? Ya I know how u feel with the sinuses :-/. That shit sucks. Mine were really bad a few weeks ago and lasted about a week. Felt like my eyes were gonna bulge out and made my jaw hurt like a bitch. As always nicely detailed log


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 13, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Is your inbox full? Ya I know how u feel with the sinuses :-/. That shit sucks. Mine were really bad a few weeks ago and lasted about a week. Felt like my eyes were gonna bulge out and made my jaw hurt like a bitch. As always nicely detailed log



I have zero messages. Just isn't working. I can send but not receive. Everything is enabled too. 

I got some good meds to help with my sinuses and they are much better today after taking them. 

Also, my legs are leaning out. I'm leaning out everywhere but I'm most surprised about my legs. I am so loving this stack right now.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 14, 2012)

PMs are fixed!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 14, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> I have zero messages. Just isn't working. I can send but not receive. Everything is enabled too.
> 
> I got some good meds to help with my sinuses and they are much better today after taking them.
> 
> Also, my legs are leaning out. I'm leaning out everywhere but I'm most surprised about my legs. I am so loving this stack right now. View attachment 48380View attachment 48381



Log looks good...
photos look real good...
i have crazy sinuses... I have found that two sudafed, 1 OTC allegria, and one pack of alkaselzer cold and cough is a combo that clears me up...


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 14, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Log looks good...
> photos look real good...
> i have crazy sinuses... I have found that two sudafed, 1 OTC allegria, and one pack of alkaselzer cold and cough is a combo that clears me up...



Usually mucinex does for me but it didn't touch it. I took pseudoephedrine and Zyrtec and excedrin migraine. That has worked this far. Woke up a little congested this morning but it's clearing up fast. 

And the log is good for me. Keeps me accountable and helps me stay a bit more focused with my training.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 14, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Usually mucinex does for me but it didn't touch it. I took pseudoephedrine and Zyrtec and excedrin migraine. That has worked this far. Woke up a little congested this morning but it's clearing up fast.
> 
> And the log is good for me. Keeps me accountable and helps me stay a bit more focused with my training.



if I don't get the sinuses to clear and dry out, no pain meds will help...I have heard alot a people taking mucinex for sinuses... Tried a neti pot? Love that thing first thing in the morning. 

It's a nice log, keep it rolling!


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 14, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> if I don't get the sinuses to clear and dry out, no pain meds will help...I have heard alot a people taking mucinex for sinuses... Tried a neti pot? Love that thing first thing in the morning.
> 
> It's a nice log, keep it rolling!



I do a saline nasal spray...helps immensely. Also the deep breathing in yoga and Pilates has helped a lot in general but especially when I'm congested.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 14, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> I have zero messages. Just isn't working. I can send but not receive. Everything is enabled too.
> 
> I got some good meds to help with my sinuses and they are much better today after taking them.
> 
> Also, my legs are leaning out. I'm leaning out everywhere but I'm most surprised about my legs. I am so loving this stack right now. View attachment 48380View attachment 48381


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 14, 2012)

Today's workout:
Yogalates in the morning

Evening workout:
3x20 pulldowns @ 45lbs
Band rotator cuff work
3x20 seated row with U-bar @ 60lbs
3x20 rear delt crossovers @ 20lbs
3x20 lat pulls @ 40lbs
3x20 straight arm pulldowns @ 40lbs
3x20 cable front raises @ 20lbs
3x20 db reverse flyes w/ 10s
3x20 db shoulder press w/ 10s
3x8 clean and press 40lbs including bar


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 15, 2012)

Saturday workout:

3x20 leg press 135lbs
3x20 kb squats 25lb
3x40 +30 sec hold bench bridges
3x20/side hip extensions 95lbs
3x20 hip abductions 50lbs
3x20 total ab machine 55lbs
3x20/side horizontal chops on the kinesis 4 plates
3x25 crunches w/legs up
3x20 hanging leg raises

Abs and glutes ftw


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 15, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Today's workout:
> Yogalates in the morning
> 
> Evening workout:
> ...





kristaleigh said:


> Saturday workout:
> 
> 3x20 leg press 135lbs
> 3x20 kb squats 25lb
> ...



Nice workouts girl, your legs and glutes look good, nice shape and muscle tone. Keep it up!!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 16, 2012)

Progress pics!!!


Getting there  I'll take some upper body progress pics later this week. I'm bloaty from deep dish Chicago pizza this weekend lol


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 16, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Progress pics!!!
> View attachment 48406View attachment 48407View attachment 48408
> 
> Getting there  I'll take some upper body progress pics later this week. I'm bloaty from deep dish Chicago pizza this weekend lol


 
Beautiful! Bears fan? Just watched my 9ers beat NE, how did the Bears do today? You too have great lines and shape! in your legs and glutes. You are progressing, keep it up and keep those progress pics coming .


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 16, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Beautiful! Bears fan? Just watched my 9ers beat NE, how did the Bears do today? You too have great lines and shape! in your legs and glutes. You are progressing, keep it up and keep those progress pics coming .



Bears lost to the packers  sad day...


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 16, 2012)

Here's a back shot from today. I still have a long way to go. My upper body likes to take its sweet time developing while my legs blow up. I'm starting to focus more on upper now so hopefully I'll see some good improvements soon. My lats are way lacking. Just everything from my hips up needs a ton of work. 
And I'm starting to some good changes in my shoulders too so I'm excited.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 17, 2012)

Today's workout:

Morning: cardio kickbox 450 calories. I was teaching so I didn't have as high of a burn as usual. Lots of core work though

Evening:
Pulldowns 3x20 @ 55lbs (moved up finally)
Low row 3x20 50lbs, 45lbs, 40lbs
Kinesis pulldowns 3x20 w/ 4 plates
Seated row w/ U-bar 3x20 60lbs, 50lbs, 40lbs
Gravitron pull-ups 3x10 at lvl 6 
Gravitron dips 3x10 at lvl 6
Tricep rope pulldowns 3x20 @ 40lbs

Doing triceps after kickbox was much harder than usual. They were on fire from the first rep on dips. 
Starting to see some delts


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 17, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Here's a back shot from today. I still have a long way to go. My upper body likes to take its sweet time developing while my legs blow up. I'm starting to focus more on upper now so hopefully I'll see some good improvements soon. My lats are way lacking. Just everything from my hips up needs a ton of work. View attachment 48409
> And I'm starting to some good changes in my shoulders too so I'm excited.



You are looking great!!! Try incorporating close grip pulldowns, wide grip pulldowns, pull ups palms in, exercises to target the V taper. Thanks for posting pictures...easier to give constructive critisism so you can get that Pro Card!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Bears lost to the packers  sad day...



As a Chicagoan and a bears fan for my whole life...we suck.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 17, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> As a Chicagoan and a bears fan for my whole life...we suck.



I grew up in Chicago. Been a bears fan my entire life  win or lose I still love them


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 18, 2012)

Morning workout:

20 min walking on treadmill @ 9% incline

Seated leg curl 3x20 30lbs, 35lbs, 40lbs
Reverse lunges w/15lb db 3x20/side
Standing hip extensions 3x20/side
Back extensions on gnh bench-3x20 w/10lb db

Still have to go easy on the hamstrings and low back but wanted to get a little something in. Working chest and biceps this evening and probably some abs.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 18, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> I grew up in Chicago. Been a bears fan my entire life  win or lose I still love them


I love them and hate them... It's like a real relationship!


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 18, 2012)

Tonight's workout:

3x20 push-ups with shins on bosu (omg)
2min abs and obliques
3x20 high cable crossovers 30lbs/side
3x20 cable curls 30lbs
2x20 decline chest press on machine 35lbs
2x20 incline chest press on machine 35lbs
2x20 chest press machine 35lbs
3x20 total ab machine 55lbs
Kinesis side bicep curls 3x20 2 plates/side
Kinesis chops 3x20/side 4 plates
Hanging leg raises 3x20


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 19, 2012)

Wednesday:
30 min intervals on treadmill 300 calories 
Band rotator cuff work
3x20 shoulder press machine-15lbs, 15lbs, 10lbs
3x20 db lateral raises-3lb dbs
3x20 db front raises-3lb dbs
3x20 clean and press 15lb bar (trying to baby my low back rt now)
3x20 split stance behind the head shoulder press 15lb bar 
3x20 bench v-ups

Focused on delts. They've been feeling it lately too. I'm trying to only focus on delts on shoulder day bc I hit my traps on back day. My delts are puny, I know. Don't judge lol


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 19, 2012)

after chest day yesterday
 after workout today. blurry but my delts are starting to show up.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 20, 2012)

608 calories in 55 min from spin. Still have body sculpt and spin #2 tonight.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 20, 2012)

U have more dedication then I do lol. I haven't done cardio in forever


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 20, 2012)

longworthb said:


> U have more dedication then I do lol. I haven't done cardio in forever



I teach lol. No choice


----------



## longworthb (Dec 20, 2012)

True


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 20, 2012)

Evening workouts:

Body sculpt-512 calories
Spin-608 calories. 

Today's total: 1728 calories. 

Sculpt really hit on chest and back. Lots of delts too. Well lots of everything. I'm going to hurt tomorrow. But tomorrow is just yoga so that should help. 

Now it's time to eat and pass out for the night


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 20, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> You are looking great!!! Try incorporating close grip pulldowns, wide grip pulldowns, pull ups palms in, exercises to target the V taper. Thanks for posting pictures...easier to give constructive critisism so you can get that Pro Card!!!



and thanks for the ideas! i've been lazy with my back days. been really focusing lately on them though.  hope to see some good changes soon.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 21, 2012)

Yoga this morning. Really needed the stress relief today. Still going to get some cardio in and maybe lift. We'll see what's least sore today.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 21, 2012)

Yoga = flexibility  lol


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 22, 2012)

So last night I did nothing. Walked on the treadmill for 30 min to stay warm between clients last night. 

Today:
Db chest press 3x20 with 20s
Db flyes 3x20 with 15s
Pec deck 3x20 @35
Kinesis chest press 3x20 with 3 plates per side
High cable crosses 3x20 with 30, 30, 35 per side 
Cable bicep curl 3x20 @35
Db side bicep curls 3x20 with 10s
Kinesis side bicep curls 3x20 with 2 plates per side. 
Kinesis horizontal chops 3x20 per side with 3 plates per side
Total ab machine 3x20 @ 55


Needing to lay off quads. They're getting too thick for bikini and I don't want to switch to figure. I'm going to take them out of my strength training bc I hit them hard enough with spin and kickbox and body sculpt. 


Delts are starting to change


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 22, 2012)

The delts look great! I think your quads don't look too big... Then again I'm biased and not a judge so...


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 22, 2012)

Are you wanting to stay in bikini?  If so yes stop adding size to legs and don't do much more on the Delts either.  Bikini blows my mind I don't know how you girls keep the balance.  I only now how to get jacked Lol.

  The great bikini girls I see barely look like they lift.  They are tight and firm with some abs and they are quite lean, but no definition separation or striations.  Nice round butts with a smooth tie in and really round bottom butt cheek.  Again, don't know how they maintain just that right amount of body fat.

Abbey Burrows my fave bikini girl:











Do you have a comp coming up?

You're so pretty it shouldn't matter much but it does.  Beautiful face can be the difference between first and third I can see you doing really well in bikini.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 22, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Oh there they are!  I'm going to keep telling you to stack some primo on your var.  With the cycles you have run I'm surprised you don't have more mass.  You may be a low anavar responder.  If thats the case adding the primo sill be even more helpful.  I think you could get to fitness size in one good 12-16 week cycle.  Then it would just be refining since you're nice and lean and on top of everything else.
> 
> Question on your training program- damn that is a lot of reps.  Who does your program for you?  What is the thought process behind the rep scheme?



I'm all natural so I'm only doing prohormones. No var, at least not yet. I'm cutting now and shaping. Going for bikini not figure so I'm trying to shape now rather than build. I've seen good changes from doing high reps. I did a bulking cycle before this. 

I'm happy with my quads but they've been judging girls lower bc legs were bigger. We'll see how they look after leaning out a bit more


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 22, 2012)

I like nathalia melo.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 22, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind girl is not to get overzealous and overtrain...counter productive to what you are trying to accomplish. I like the bottom pic.above where you are showing your delts...too cute . Try the back exercises, and remember to get your rest too...you grow outside the.gym.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 22, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> I'm all natural so I'm only doing prohormones. No var, at least not yet. I'm cutting now and shaping. Going for bikini not figure so I'm trying to shape now rather than build. I've seen good changes from doing high reps. I did a bulking cycle before this.
> 
> I'm happy with my quads but they've been judging girls lower bc legs were bigger. We'll see how they look after leaning out a bit more



Sorry babe I edited my whole post I had you confused with someone else so sorry :/


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 22, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Sorry babe I edited my whole post I had you confused with someone else so sorry :/



All good


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 22, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> One thing to keep in mind girl is not to get overzealous and overtrain...counter productive to what you are trying to accomplish. I like the bottom pic.above where you are showing your delts...too cute . Try the back exercises, and remember to get your rest too...you grow outside the.gym.



Tomorrow is back day


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 23, 2012)

Back and triceps day!!!

3x20 for everything

Band rotator cuff work
Wide lat pulls-40
Close lat pulls-40
Pulldowns-45
Db pullovers-15
1 arm bent over row-12
Seated row-50, 40, 40
Rope pulldowns-30
Decline triceps push-ups
Gravitron dips
Total ab machine-55


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 26, 2012)

So yeah, I still exist. Took Monday off bc I felt awful and yesterday off bc everything was closed. And the today we got a blizzard so I didn't leave my couch lol. Back to work tomorrow though. Spin and sculpt classes. 3 days off in a row is really messing with my head. Just about through the holidays tho and getting very excited for this next year.


----------



## swollen (Dec 27, 2012)

I wish we would get snow like y'all do..


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 27, 2012)

swollen said:


> I wish we would get snow like y'all do..



I'm just glad they ended up closing. I thought I was going to have to end up going in to work. Sadly work is also my gym so yesterday turned into rest day #3. I was going crazy. But I teach 2 spin classes and body sculpt today so that's making up for it. Double cardio to burn off my bad diet during the time off. Back on track mostly. And I just got hooked up with some epic posing coaching for next season. I'm excited to really dive into contest prep, this time with people who truly support me


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 27, 2012)

1708 calories from classes. I hurt already. But I needed it


----------



## HeavyLifter (Dec 27, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> 1708 calories from classes. I hurt already. But I needed it



spin class was killer, my quads are stil burning. thanks girl


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 27, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> spin class was killer, my quads are stil burning. thanks girl
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



Mine are just numb lol...


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 28, 2012)

Yogalates and 90 min on the treadmill. Blah...


----------



## fsoe (Dec 28, 2012)

your legs are so beautiful 




kristaleigh said:


> Progress pics!!!
> View attachment 48406View attachment 48407View attachment 48408
> 
> Getting there  I'll take some upper body progress pics later this week. I'm bloaty from deep dish Chicago pizza this weekend lol


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 28, 2012)

fsoe said:


> your legs are so beautiful



Lots of hard work


----------



## fsoe (Dec 29, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Lots of hard work



Hard work that has paid off - super sexy


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 30, 2012)

Yesterday's workouts:
Spin
Body sculpt
10min of Zumba 
40 min elliptical
3x20 cable front raises 20lbs
Band rotator cuff work
3x20 dumbbell pullovers 15lb
Class didn't quite hit delts or lats hard enough so I burned them out after. Apparently my class was sore from shoveling snow and I have some older people in there so I went easy on shoulders and back this time. 

Today will be cardio and maybe abs depending on how the new tattoo feels once I get moving. 

Also probably going to make a vision board today. I need focus this coming year if I'm going to get my procard. I can already tell 2013 is going to be a much better year.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 30, 2012)

Did too much cardio today lol. But it was easy cardio, just a long time. Watched the game on the elliptical. About 1400 calories burned. Time to eat!


----------



## fsoe (Dec 30, 2012)

your drive and determination is so attractive - as a fellow BB - I love seeing women with passion for this sport


----------



## Z499 (Dec 30, 2012)

fsoe said:


> your drive and determination is so attractive - as a fellow BB - I love seeing women with passion for this sport



you dont have to sit here and endure the torture of watching them do arts and crafts on my living room floor. Right when I though arts and crafts couldnt get anymore boring, it did.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 30, 2012)

I say the same thing to her everyday. Not often u find a woman with that much drive.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 30, 2012)

longworthb said:


> I say the same thing to her everyday. Not often u find a woman with that much drive.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 31, 2012)

Today's workout:

3x20 on all
Band rotator cuff warmup
Cable front raises 20, 15, 10
Shoulder press machine 20, 20, 15
Dumbbell lateral raises 5lbs
Dumbbell posterior delt flyes 5lbs 

Short and sweet


----------



## HeavyLifter (Dec 31, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Today's workout:
> 
> 3x20 on all
> Band rotator cuff warmup
> ...



just like you )


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 31, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> just like you )
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



 Thanks for the cheese


----------



## Z499 (Dec 31, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Thanks for the cheese



Please don't cut it, I'm right next to you


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 31, 2012)

Z499 said:


> Please don't cut it, I'm right next to you
> 
> 
> Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack



Damn fiber cookies


----------



## longworthb (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol niceeeeeeee


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> Yesterday's workouts:
> Spin
> Body sculpt
> 10min of Zumba
> ...



Very cool to see you planning all this. Kill it!


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Very cool to see you planning all this. Kill it!



Turned out really good


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

Weird double pic. I only uploaded it once. Oh well


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Awesome!



Lots of room for me to add to it as I get more inspiration and set more goals


----------



## longworthb (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a feeling that board is going to be packed


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I have a feeling that board is going to be packed



It will be


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

Today's workout 3x20

Pulldown machine: 55/50/50
Chest press machine: 30/40/40
DB chest press: 15's
DB pullovers: 15
Push-ups wide with feet on bench 3x10
U-Bar seated row: 50/45/45
Cable straight arm pulldowns: 40
Cable tricep press: 40
Cable arm curl: 30/35/35
Battle ropes to blow off some steam 
Then some tractor tire flipping. Best guess is about 18 flips...

Back is destroyed, especially my lats. Actually can feel my serratus too which I have a hard time hitting so that's always good


----------



## fsoe (Jan 1, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> Turned out really good View attachment 48574



you are firing me up !!!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 1, 2013)

shit girl, i wish mine turned out that good!!!


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> shit girl, i wish mine turned out that good!!!
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



Yours is epic too!!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 1, 2013)

DLB is my girl. love that girl, she Motivates me


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> DLB is my girl. love that girl, she Motivates me
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



I hear that. Jessica Paxson and Cristina Liberatore do the same for me


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 2, 2013)

Well ended up having to sub for a body sculpt class today. Was supposed to be glutes/hams but ended up being total body bc I had to teach. Class was good and I did a loooooot of abs. I'm a little sore from yesterday's workout and also from sleeping really tense last night.  Things will settle down soon though and I can get back on track. 7 weeks out and now I have to really stay on track.


----------



## Z499 (Jan 2, 2013)

Get some good sleep, you need it, hopefully it will help with some of the stress.


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 2, 2013)

Z499 said:


> Get some good sleep, you need it, hopefully it will help with some of the stress.



I'll get some good sleep once I finally feel safe again.


----------



## Z499 (Jan 2, 2013)

You know you got a place to crash over here when ever you need to. But I'm sure the new addition to you're place will help a lot.


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 2, 2013)

Z499 said:


> You know you got a place to crash over here when ever you need to. But I'm sure the new addition to you're will help a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack



It will. And I know  but I can't let them take my apartment from me.


----------



## Z499 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very true


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## longworthb (Jan 2, 2013)

Meh no need to worry after tomorrow


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 3, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Meh no need to worry after tomorrow



Exactly


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 3, 2013)

Spin this morning, didn't wear HR monitor bc of my tattoo still healing but that class usually ends up around 600 calories from that playlist. Then taught body sculpt later and hit everything pretty hard especially hamstrings and abs. But I've been teaching so much lately and my tendinitis in my foot flared up so bad I couldn't wear my cycling shoes bc they hurt and I couldn't ride with much resistance for my second spin class I taught today. Sooo looks like I'm icing my foot tonight.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2013)

what tat2


----------



## Z499 (Jan 3, 2013)

Why not wear the wrist monitor?


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 3, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> Spin this morning, didn't wear HR monitor bc of my tattoo still healing but that class usually ends up around 600 calories from that playlist. Then taught body sculpt later and hit everything pretty hard especially hamstrings and abs. But I've been teaching so much lately and my tendinitis in my foot flared up so bad I couldn't wear my cycling shoes bc they hurt and I couldn't ride with much resistance for my second spin class I taught today. Sooo looks like I'm icing my foot tonight.



I use any muscle or joint injury as a personal excuse for a massage... I recommend it


----------



## longworthb (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol she doesn't need an excuse for me to massage her   Make sure ur there on time to pick me up lol


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 3, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Lol she doesn't need an excuse for me to massage her   Make sure ur there on time to pick me up lol



Make sure you don't miss your flight...


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 3, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what tat2



I got a tattoo on my ribs last Saturday and the chest strap didn't feel good


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 3, 2013)

Z499 said:


> Why not wear the wrist monitor?
> 
> 
> Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack



Because mine has to have the chest strap


----------



## MissionHockey (Jan 4, 2013)

Which one do you have? I have considered investing in one of these for awhile but I have read so many different reviews. If you don't mind posting a link also, it would be appreciated. Thanks.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 4, 2013)

MissionHockey said:


> Which one do you have? I have considered investing in one of these for awhile but I have read so many different reviews. If you don't mind posting a link also, it would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2



I have the polar ft7. I love it.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks! Just picked one up off of Amazon. Does the chest band show underneath clothing at all?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 4, 2013)

MissionHockey said:


> Thanks! Just picked one up off of Amazon. Does the chest band show underneath clothing at all?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2



Depends on how tight your shirt is. It's not really big tho


----------



## MissionHockey (Jan 4, 2013)

Its not for me... Its for the wife

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 4, 2013)

MissionHockey said:


> Its not for me... Its for the wife
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2



I usually wear it when I work out. It's not too bulky


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 4, 2013)

girl I just ordered one too, I can say when she wears her's at the gym I never see it. 


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 5, 2013)

Chest, biceps, abs today...
Good workout, went up in weights. Weird being off halo and pyro both but so far liking the super hd and clk alright.


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 5, 2013)

Was just informed my log was short:

3x20 as usual 
DB chest press w/ 20s
DB flys w/20s
Cable crosses w/ 30/side
Cable bicep curls w/ 30
Kinesis side bicep curls w/ 3 plates /side 
Horizontal chops w/ 4 plates 
Ab machine w/ 60lbs
Feet on bench push-ups 2 sets to failure


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 5, 2013)

well now that is a lot better. great work girl.


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 5, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> well now that is a lot better. great work girl.



Lol girl you're keeping me from my man by making me update


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 5, 2013)

gotta keep you on your game girl, Arnold is just around the corner. TIME TO KICK ASS, TOP 3!!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 5, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> gotta keep you on your game girl, Arnold is just around the corner. TIME TO KICK ASS, TOP 3!!!



I'm getting lots of cardio and abs in...no worries...and climbing burns a ton of calories. Plus this is getting my attitude straight and boosting my mood.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 5, 2013)

hahahahahahaha omg!! girl I needed that laugh


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 5, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> hahahahahahaha omg!! girl I needed that laugh



Glad I could help lol


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 6, 2013)

Leg press 3x20 @ 160
Leg curl 3x20 45/40/30
Ball leg curls 3x25 w/ 30 sec bridge
Straight leg dead lifts 3x20 @65
Bench step ups
20lb kb swings
Smith machine leg press 3x20 w/ 70/90/90


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 6, 2013)

Rock climbing!!! Destroyed my back and forearms. Done and done


----------



## longworthb (Jan 6, 2013)

Ya my forearms are destroyed along with some nice rope burn


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 6, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Ya my forearms are destroyed along with some nice rope burn



No kidding


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh ya I feel the burn now.... Note to self, no heavy weights before rock climbing


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 6, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Oh ya I feel the burn now.... Note to self, no heavy weights before rock climbing



Glad I did glutes and hams and not lats


----------



## Z499 (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't get the sight of longworth out of my head from swinging upside down after losing grip on the wall.


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 6, 2013)

Z499 said:


> I can't get the sight of longworth out of my head from swinging upside down after losing grip on the wall.



Told you not to hurt my boy lol


----------



## longworthb (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah ya dick I looked like a pi?ata


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 6, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Yeah ya dick I looked like a pi?ata



A really sexy piñata


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 6, 2013)

Naaaaa I thought you were a gonner, but I did get a good laugh out of it.lol


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 7, 2013)

Walked on the treadmill for a half hour to warm up at work. I've been freezing cold all day  

Shoulders!!!

3x20 straight arm pull down 25/30/35
3x20 dumbbell front raises w/5's
3x20 dumbbell lateral raises w/5's
3x20 shoulder press w/8's superset w/db side bends
3x20 cable front raises 30/20/10
3x20/side cable lying rear delt flys 10lbs


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 8, 2013)

Pilates and kickboxing today...my entire body hurts...


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 9, 2013)

Took a much needed rest day. Just feel worn out...7 weeks out


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 10, 2013)

Spin and body sculpt today...lots of abs


----------



## Z499 (Jan 11, 2013)

I've taken 2 rest days this week and I feel like a slob for doing it but my shoulder is thanking me


----------



## oliolz (Jan 11, 2013)

..as much as i love the gym - a days rest is always good


----------



## longworthb (Jan 11, 2013)

Ya I'm going crazy. I fucked up my shoulder the same time z did. It's been an ongoing injury that just won't go away but the good thing is it makes a good excuse for a massage from krista lol


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol you boys can't keep up with us... I guess you need more rock climbing!!!


----------



## Z499 (Jan 11, 2013)

im getting better thanks to the igflr3


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 11, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Ya I'm going crazy. I fucked up my shoulder the same time z did. It's been an ongoing injury that just won't go away but the good thing is it makes a good excuse for a massage from krista lol



You don't need an excuse


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 11, 2013)

Yogalates today...that's it. My foot is throbbing. Was wondering if I had stress fractures but chiropractor checked and said no. But thinks i'll need foot surgery within the next 2 years...fail


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2013)

injuries suck


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 12, 2013)

Hammered legs today with lots of random stuff, plyo, etc...also tried some pull-ups...I'm puny lol


----------



## Z499 (Jan 12, 2013)

It was fun watching you girls train but too much running and jumping for me, so I stuck to the squat rack, and Krista you you need to hit them squats, you'll really get those legs poppin good. Sid was hoot she felt really uncomfortable with the exercise you had her doing........ Oh look I found a beer WOOT


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 12, 2013)

Z499 said:


> It was fun watching you girls train but too much running and jumping for me, so I stuck to the squat rack, and Krista you you need to hit them squats, you'll really get those legs poppin good. Sid was hoot she felt really uncomfortable with the exercise you had her doing........ Oh look I found a beer WOOT



Lol yeah but that exercise destroys your back half


----------



## Z499 (Jan 12, 2013)

She was saying it was hammering her hams and glutes


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 12, 2013)

Z499 said:


> Sh was saying it was hammering her hams and glutes



Exactly


----------



## Z499 (Jan 12, 2013)

She also needs to work on her lower abs, but then again who am I to say that cause that's what I really need to work on as well


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 12, 2013)

Z499 said:


> She also needs to work on her lower abs, but then again who am I to say that cause that's what I really need to work on as well



Lol don't we all


----------



## Z499 (Jan 12, 2013)

But right now I'm starting to get this off topic, this is your journal... So back to you


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 12, 2013)

Z499 said:


> But right now I'm starting to get this off topic, this is your journal... So back to you



Hahahaha all good


----------



## Z499 (Jan 12, 2013)

When do I need to fire up the grill?


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 12, 2013)

Z499 said:


> When do I need to fire up the grill?



Leaving here in an hour and need to stop and pick up drinks


----------



## Z499 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ill fire it in 45min


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 14, 2013)

Took a rest day yesterday and went to bed way early. Baaaad headache. Kickboxing today though and it was a great class.


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 14, 2013)

Ill start posting here again after the AMA challenge is over


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 12, 2013)

Next show is tomorrow. I'll start logging here again after that.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 13, 2013)

Well today was definitely a learning experience. I just felt off for this show. My focus wasn't there and I wasn't really into it. I slept through my alarm so my morning was rushed. My spray tan set in really unevenly on my legs and they ended up having to do another full coat to fix it so I was way too dark. Morning show was ok but finals were rough. My tendinitis flared up so badly in my feet that by the time finals started I could barely get my feet in my shoes. I couldn't put much pressure on my feet and so my individual routine was hell. I nearly fell twice. Not like a little shaky wobbly. I'm talking full blown hanging on by my toes for dear life. The entire finals all I could do was try and smile and hope that I could stay standing while I had to be on stage. I honestly didn't even care about where I placed or how I did this show. My feet need a rest. I've been doing too much cardio for my feet. Not any more than most competitors do but it's too much repetitive impact for my feet. I have 6 weeks til my next show. I'm going to adjust my diet significantly this time around and rely more on that and lifting rather than cardio. Compared to other competitors my legs were tight but my core was soft looking. So this show was good practice, but I'm not happy with what I brought to the stage. My body is run down and tired and injured. My posing would have been solid if my feet would have held up. 

This was my first show with no support person there. I had a client who was competing too but aside from that I didn't have a go to person for the day. It was way harder. I knew a few people in the audience who were there to support teammates and some people from my gym came but not people who really are someone I could count on. Past shows I was super excited about but this one was just about getting through the day. I woke up this morning and honestly didn't care how I did. I know that sounds horrible but I just wasn't feeling the drive today that I normally have. 

Had BDubs for post show but honestly I just sat there like a zombie and ate a few wings, fries, and nachos. I didn't have the epic post show cheat meal. I have Oreos in my freezer that I've been dying to eat but I don't even want to eat them. I'm in a funk I think. I just felt distracted and alone today. Not energized and excited and supported. 

 felt like I looked a bit muddy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 13, 2013)

oh no...youll get it next time chica


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 13, 2013)

hope you feel better


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm just glad I didn't actually fall. I looked like a newborn giraffe trying to surf. Or at least that's how I felt. I tried to get back on my heels instead of the ball of my feet and it threw me off. Oh well, could have been worse.


----------



## Watson (Apr 14, 2013)

cant fault ur pics, really nice


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 14, 2013)

Back at training today. Was going to take today off but I feel like I need the stress relief. I'm excited to train with preworkout again. 

Goals for the next 6 weeks: 
5% loss in body fat
Better hamstring development 
Better arm development 
Smaller waist
Let my feet heal


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 15, 2013)

keep at it. you will get there! 
take a few days off damn it!


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> keep at it. you will get there!
> take a few days off damn it!



Lol I ended up grocery shopping and napping. My foot is noticeably swollen where I have the tendinitis and it's red. You can see it even with the wicked tan. I'm in so much pain and I'm taking today off too. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 15, 2013)

If it hurts tomorrow dont go then either.  your body will probably love the relief. you do a ton of cardio. your legs have to kinda hate you.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> If it hurts tomorrow dont go then either.  your body will probably love the relief. you do a ton of cardio. your legs have to kinda hate you.



I can't take tomorrow off. I teach kickbox.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just be careful, if your taking pressure off your foot because it's sore, another part of the body has to compensate for that and could result in another injury


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 15, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Just be careful, if your taking pressure off your foot because it's sore, another part of the body has to compensate for that and could result in another injury



Trust me I'm well aware. I'll have it taped up and stabilized for class tomorrow. Weights don't bother it. It's the cardio.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 16, 2013)

Feet still feeling a little rough. Right one is still pretty swollen where the tendon attaches. I've been feeling really run down the past few days and figured it was just from dieting down for the show but I now have 3 clients out sick this week that have the flu, confirmed by their doctor. Clients I met with late last week. I've been taking my airborne but still. This week I'm just going to do what I have to as far as exercise goes. I teach kickbox today, spin and 2 sculpt classes Thursday and yoga on Friday. Trying to let my body heal up from injuries, reset my metabolism, and avoid getting sick.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 16, 2013)

You look wonderful keep at it.


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you for sharing that journey !!!! That was so awesome.... I hope you feel better and let yourself heal, I know your a soldier and probably won't. lol


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 16, 2013)

HARD AT IT said:


> Thank you for sharing that journey !!!! That was so awesome.... I hope you feel better and let yourself heal, I know your a soldier and probably won't. lol



This week will be light compared to normal. I get cranky when I don't get my workouts in.


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 16, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> This week will be light compared to normal. I get cranky when I don't get my workouts in.


Well we don't want that!!! lol. I bet you do get pretty fired up !!!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 16, 2013)

HARD AT IT said:


> Well we don't want that!!! lol. I bet you do get pretty fired up !!!!



I have a job where I can take it out on my clients. Ask HeavyLifter about my classes that are closet to my competitions lol


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 16, 2013)

lol... Those poor people......................


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 16, 2013)

Within the first 5 min of kickboxing my feet were throbbing. Ended up being a more core and glute intensive class as a result. The high impact was just too much


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 16, 2013)

Upping my calories and adjusting my macros for the next 6 weeks. Alternating between 50%C/50%P and 60%P/30%F/10%C then depleting carbs out the last week before the show. My energy has been low and I think I need more carbs, especially because I'll be lifting more. Increasing from 1200cal to 1500. I think I stayed too low carb for too long. Time to reset.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 18, 2013)

2 of 3 classes done so far today. Feet are holding up with the taping from my PT and the inserts she put in my shoes. Definitely could tell I haven't lifted in a week. Was feeling puny. Quads are still looking good though. 


Trying to get my metabolism to reset  I've eaten a lot of carbs this week and my energy level is improving. Next week I'll start training again and on the new nutrition plan. My weight is up considerably this week but I know it's because my body is so carb sensitive right now. Once my metabolism resets I know it will come down but it's miserable right now. I feel puffy and I'm definitely holding water. I also have a slight cold.


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 18, 2013)

Looking good gf!!! Its all good you have plenty of time.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 18, 2013)

3 classes today. It's been a week since I've lifted. Omg. Every muscle hurts to the touch.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 19, 2013)

Did yoga this morning and hit glutes and core pretty hard. I'm missing training  I may start tomorrow instead of Sunday. Idk yet. Doing food prep tonight. My body is feeling much better. I missed eating carbs like this. I actually had rice yesterday. I didn't realize how drained I had felt until I had a friend yesterday tell me that she was glad the old me was starting to come back. No more low carb. The rebound is way too rough. My weight was down 3lbs today from yesterday, putting me at 4lbs over my weight at my last competition. But 8lbs up from Arnold. I rebounded pretty hard after this last show but the weight is coming off even with higher carbs and calories and way less exercise than normal, which tells me my metabolism is going again. 

Sitting at 131 today, most of which is water because its all sitting in my low abs. Legs still look shredded and my arms look same as last week. My face still looks lean so I'm not freaking about my weight. My goal competition weight is about 112-115 I think. Shooting for around 12% body fat and according to my home scale I'm at 19% this morning. I was 123 and 17% here 

Not sure I'll be that low for my next show but I'm thinking under 120 is doable. I have 5 weeks. 115 is possible if I am dialed in as far as diet but this is a new nutrition plan so I don't know where I'll land.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 19, 2013)

Feet are throbbing. I've already taken too many painkillers and nothing is touching it. And I can't sleep because I napped today and my body is so out of whack. Here's hoping that some Jack will either numb the pain or put me to sleep. I'm tired of hurting.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2013)

Get skinny ab dude to rub your feet or something...buy you one of those feet bath thingys


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Get skinny ab dude to rub your feet or something...buy you one of those feet bath thingys



I wish. But it's tendinitis and they hurt even to the touch. Tried ice, tried prescription strength ibuprofen, anything I had here. It's looking like a jack daniels kind of night. Maybe not the best plan with as much painkillers as I've had but whatever. At this point I just don't want to feel like this. And I want to sleep. Jack should solve both of those problems.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2013)

Unfortunately may be time for real pain releivers...hate to hear about a woman in pain...hope it gets better asap


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Unfortunately may be time for real pain releivers...hate to hear about a woman in pain...hope it gets better asap



Yeah except I hallucinate badly on narcotics. Last time I was on them I legit thought I was trying to escape prison with the guys from prison break on a boat from deadliest catch. It's terrifying when you can't leave the couch or you'll drown. I'm so glad there isn't video of that.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow...well that isnt an option lol...i dont know...rolling? Deep tissue massage? Accupuncture?


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Wow...well that isnt an option lol...i dont know...rolling? Deep tissue massage? Accupuncture?



Its right on the outside of mg foot at the pinky toe joint. Steroid patch temporarily helps. Chiropractor didn't help. It just needs rest. Which my job makes extremely difficult. Things calm down in May.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 20, 2013)

Holy hangover. First time I've drank more than 1 drink since probably around Christmas. And I've had maybe 3 total since then. My tolerance is way down. Then again I drank half a bottle of jack. Oh well, last night was the last night of that for awhile. Diet starts today. 5 weeks from my next show. And I have a feeling that the next 5 weeks are going to go a lot differently than the season has so far. Making a lot of changes and I am hopeful that it will make the next show my best yet.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 20, 2013)

Down 2 more lbs today, putting me 14-17lbs away from my goal competition weight. Definitely doable in 5 weeks if this new plan works. 
Most likely starting training again today. I'm stressed and tense because life has been kicking my ass so I think lifting will help. I miss putting the headphones on and tuning everything out.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 20, 2013)

Hangover is gone. Feel great. Moody but great. Nothing a good gym session can't kick out.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 20, 2013)

Hit arms and abs today. Tech N9ne is great to lift to. I'm usually more an avenged sevenfold fan to lift to but wasn't feeling it today. Anyways...

3x10 heavy
Superset cable curl w/straight bar
Tricep rope pull

Superset dips and skull crushers 

Superset reverse grip and regular grip bicep curl with barbell

Superset kinesis side bicep curls and horizontal chops

Then 30 min of random abs until it hurt to breathe. Lots of obliques and lower abs. 

Laying in the sauna now to see if I can't sweat out a pound or 2 of water. 

Food prep tonight.

Nice empty fw room


----------



## bigbill69 (Apr 20, 2013)

WoW nice body what would it take for you to promote my product or let me use your image on my website I am in the process of looking for athletes for my new supplement company


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 20, 2013)

The past few days I've been dealing with a lot of bullshit. Most of it was brought on by my ex. Ran into him yesterday and long story short he told me I looked like shit and that he hopes I get help for my eating disorder. To be clear I do not, nor have I ever had an eating disorder. I pride myself on changing my body in a healthy way, not by starving myself or purging. I'm a strong independent woman but when someone who used to mean so much to you says something like that with the intention of hurting you because they are unhappy, it hurts. Especially when they drag up your insecurities. And I'm frustrated with myself for letting him get to me and letting his bullshit affect me and my happiness. And even though we're divorced he still has that power to make me feel like shit for going after my goals and trying to be better.  There's a reason he's my ex, and I'm proud of where I'm at now, but still, it's messing with my head and seeping into my relationships. So now I'm all stuck in my head and sitting home alone on a Saturday night.  Some days I really hate people. I feel like my life is a mess right now. This shit is getting real old. 

Not looking for pity, more just needing to vent.


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 20, 2013)

What a d-bag... Im on the way to pick ya up. Lets go to a late movie...lol


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 20, 2013)

HARD AT IT said:


> What a d-bag... Im on the way to pick ya up. Lets go to a late movie...lol



Lol I would so be up for it. I need to get out of my head.


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 20, 2013)

It would be fun... I have an ex prob too


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 20, 2013)

HARD AT IT said:


> It would be fun... I have an ex prob too



Mines just jealous that I'm doing better since the divorce. He'll probably pull some shit like call my mom again and feed her some bullshit so she worries about me and gives me hell. Like I said, there's a reason he's my ex.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 20, 2013)

Small minded people are really good at knowing how to put people down. It's easy to bring a person down especially when you know them so well.  
I think that everyone gets what they pay for. Not in a religious sort of way but in a human type of way.  He keeps trying to bring you down but he's selling his own ability to have any positivity.  He's only hurting himself in the long haul. Eventually you'll become bullet proof to this bs, you will move on and find serenity and he will only be able to be a prick.
...and you will have chiseled glutes...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> The past few days I've been dealing with a lot of bullshit. Most of it was brought on by my ex. Ran into him yesterday and long story short he told me I looked like shit and that he hopes I get help for my eating disorder. To be clear I do not, nor have I ever had an eating disorder. I pride myself on changing my body in a healthy way, not by starving myself or purging. I'm a strong independent woman but when someone who used to mean so much to you says something like that with the intention of hurting you because they are unhappy, it hurts. Especially when they drag up your insecurities. And I'm frustrated with myself for letting him get to me and letting his bullshit affect me and my happiness. And even though we're divorced he still has that power to make me feel like shit for going after my goals and trying to be better.  There's a reason he's my ex, and I'm proud of where I'm at now, but still, it's messing with my head and seeping into my relationships. So now I'm all stuck in my head and sitting home alone on a Saturday night.  Some days I really hate people. I feel like my life is a mess right now. This shit is getting real old. View attachment 50133
> 
> Not looking for pity, more just needing to vent.



you look great...hes obviously jelous


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you look great...hes obviously jelous



He doesn't even lift. He runs. I should have known better lol


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 20, 2013)

Now that just gay!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> He doesn't even lift. He runs. I should have known better lol


bwahahahahaha....someone told me I look like thor recently...unfortunately it was a man....gotta lift to look like thor


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 20, 2013)

My apartment smells amazing. Shredded salsa chicken just got done, honey mustard chicken in the oven, about to cook up some rice for the week. Eating good this week


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm beyond excited to lift again today. If I have a decent spotter there I may try to max my squat. Annnnnd it's deadlift day, which means epic socks. Yes I'm a nerd. Yes I'm ok with that. Yes they are rainbow zebra print. Enough with me letting life get me down. I just need to get back to being me. I think I lost sight of what I am working for. I want my pro card more than anything. I want to get into fitness modeling. Most importantly I want to prove to myself that I can do this in spite of my circumstances. New week new focus.


----------



## independent (Apr 21, 2013)

What type of thermogenics are you using? My wife is having trouble l burning off the stubborn areas, mainly upper thighs. Shes back on her keto today and whats to be ready for summer. I was looking at alphamine from pes, any suggestions?


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 21, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> What type of thermogenics are you using? My wife is having trouble l burning off the stubborn areas, mainly upper thighs. Shes back on her keto today and whats to be ready for summer. I was looking at alphamine from pes, any suggestions?



Lately I've been using the old oxyelite pro that still has the 1,3 dimethyl. New formula is way jacked up on caffeine. I do 2 caps in the morning then 1 at lunch. I take Epiq Shred at night bc it's a nonstimulant. I also saw good results from using pyro rx by IML. Keto diet helped my inner thighs and arms a lot.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 21, 2013)

No spotter.  empty fw room so I'm flying solo today.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 21, 2013)

Good workout 
3x10 heavy

Box squats
Stiff deads
Leg press
High narrow leg press
Stiletto press
Leg extensions
Leg curls
Abductions
Adductions

 competition tan still looking funky


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 22, 2013)

My legs are so sore. Best feeling ever. Good energy today. New diet is working well. I'm down 1lb today from my weight at my last show. Hitting chest later tonight.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 22, 2013)

Short and sweet
3x10-15 heavy 
Bench press 
Push-ups to failure 
Cable flyes
Ball rollouts

Pecs are shaking still


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 23, 2013)

Kickboxing this afternoon. Allergies and sinuses are kicking my ass so odds are that will be it today.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 23, 2013)

Sinus headache so bad that I've been dizzy all day. Hot bath and early bedtime. 

Workout today was just kickboxing, going to stack today's lifting onto tomorrow's. 

Feet are doing better but still not good. My PT is checking them again tomorrow.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Still feeling like hell. Taking today off.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 24, 2013)

theres always a sudofed, caffine and asprin stack. 

a little weight loss and sinus relief... awesome. 

you have a neti pot? I know they are creepy but they are a godsend to my sinuses. netipot and a sudofed hit the holistic route and the chemical route.

PS legs are looking good!


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Just got some good sudafed. And tbh I did much better on a fat burner than an ECA stack. Weird, I know.


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2013)

Ephedrine just sucks. I hated it.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Omg I'm so happy right now. Grocery had new chobani flips.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 24, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> Omg I'm so happy right now. Grocery had new chobani flips.



Yeah!!! You get the Choc almond one? The vanilla with corn flakes is good too. Just tell me I was right!


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Key lime and the coconut almond chocolate one


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 25, 2013)

Today I taught 3 classes. My feet hurt really bad. Tendinitis is definitely flared up. Fortunately this is the last week of me having to fill in for the extra class. 

I'm thinking that my body needs a break from dieting down. I'm still going to compete more this season but I want to play around with my diet and don't think I'll be ready for a show in 4 or 5 weeks. Thinking July for my next show. Will let me tweak some things and not be so pressed for time. Plus my feet need rest so I won't be getting as much cardio in as I'd need to to cut for the show in June. I'm also toying with the idea of switching to figure instead of bikini. Doubt I'd be ready for figure by July but who knows. Just gives me more time to figure it out.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 26, 2013)

def need mass for figure...would have to change


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> def need mass for figure...would have to change



I know. My coach thinks I'd be good in figure because I hold muscle well. I already compete at least 8lbs heavier than girls in my height class usually, even at my best. I just don't know that I want to switch. Maybe next season.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 26, 2013)

Just yoga today. Keeping light today because I hurt already but also because I have group instructor certification tomorrow and I'm sure I'll have to workout. Feet aren't holding up too well after yesterday.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 26, 2013)

Stupid girl hormones


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 27, 2013)

Diet will be on point today because I packed all my food. Group ex certification all day.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 27, 2013)

I need to lift  we didn't do much at the certification. So today ended up being a rest day. Hitting legs tomorrow morning then cardio and abs tomorrow evening. Need to get everything back on track.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 29, 2013)

Long story short, been a rough few days. Oh well it's life. Dealing with it. Didn't get to train this morning. Starting fresh tomorrow. Everything has been off track the last few days but should level out soon.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2013)

just be glad its not worse...found out recently just how bad things can get...least when your at the bottom you can only go up


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm thinking its time to change my hair. Red is sounding good.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2013)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...oh my god!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 29, 2013)

Lol why


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2013)

I freakin love your hair...


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm not cutting it. I'm just bored with the color. Last year this time I had a burgundy faux hawk... This is tame for me.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 29, 2013)

Lol i'll probably go a warmer brown.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Apr 29, 2013)

Do it girl!!!! I'm coloring my hair too.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 29, 2013)

If you had a sink I'd say we could do it there!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2013)

Damn...i like yours to


----------



## HeavyLifter (Apr 29, 2013)

Lol I have a bathroom. I'm just freshing up mine, still black. The red peek a boo will get put back in next week.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm going with a warm brown. Not ready to commit to red yet


----------



## HeavyLifter (Apr 29, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> I'm going with a warm brown. Not ready to commit to red yet



Girl go for it, hair is one thing in life we can change when ever!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2013)

I really like long dark hair....been making little grow hers back for years...anyway i dig bot of you guys med length styles


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm finally happy with the length. Just bored.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Apr 29, 2013)

Girl I always get bored with my hair. Lol


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 30, 2013)

My body has been craving sleep. Fell asleep last night watching tv and slept until my alarm this morning...looking forward to being back on a routine. I need to get back on my normal diet and workout schedule but work has been nuts.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 30, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> My body has been craving sleep. Fell asleep last night watching tv and slept until my alarm this morning...looking forward to being back on a routine. I need to get back on my normal diet and workout schedule but work has been nuts.



If you are craving sleep than make sure you get it. Maybe lay in bed for an hour before actually going to bed so you don't feel over tired from the extra hour.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 30, 2013)

heavylifting1 said:


> If you are craving sleep than make sure you get it. Maybe lay in bed for an hour before actually going to bed so you don't feel over tired from the extra hour.



I've been trying. Stress is high right now and even melatonin isn't keeping me asleep. Other stuff just makes me drowsy. I've been better the past few days.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 30, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> I've been trying. Stress is high right now and even melatonin isn't keeping me asleep. Other stuff just makes me drowsy. I've been better the past few days.



Have you tried anything like hot tea or meditation? What about a nice job in the evening to help you relax? A shorter one, because I know sometimes exercise can increase energy levels.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 30, 2013)

heavylifting1 said:


> Have you tried anything like hot tea or meditation? What about a nice job in the evening to help you relax? A shorter one, because I know sometimes exercise can increase energy levels.



I do a night time tea every night and right now I'm on very limited cardio to let my tendinitis in my feet heel, but cardio in the evening leaves me wired. Lately the issue is sleeping through the night. I wake up just about every 2-3 hours.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 30, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> I do a night time tea every night and right now I'm on very limited cardio to let my tendinitis in my feet heel, but cardio in the evening leaves me wired. Lately the issue is sleeping through the night. I wake up just about every 2-3 hours.



Do you take any other supplements besides melatonin to help with sleep? There are quite a few things out there, if I was you I would check out articles online and then look for the supplement and take it.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 30, 2013)

heavylifting1 said:


> Do you take any other supplements besides melatonin to help with sleep? There are quite a few things out there, if I was you I would check out articles online and then look for the supplement and take it.



I've tried quite a few. I think it's just stress. And the weather change.


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 30, 2013)

Kickbox today. Threw in a lot of plyo. Feet are feeling better. Stress level is down a bit.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 30, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> I've tried quite a few. I think it's just stress. And the weather change.



I got a idea... I how about I will talk to my girl little wingkissu and you talk with longs and we can move to AZ and start a little compound. we can even ask HL and Z. barometric pressure is constant. so is the pool use and MOJITO consumption!!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I got a idea... I how about I will talk to my girl little wingkissu and you talk with longs and we can move to AZ and start a little compound. we can even ask HL and Z. barometric pressure is constant. so is the pool use and MOJITO consumption!!!



If the bf is down I'm in. I need a change.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 30, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> If the bf is down I'm in. I need a change.



just slip him three ambiens and I will lug his ass on a plane. when he wakes we will let him know whats up!


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> just slip him three ambiens and I will lug his ass on a plane. when he wakes we will let him know whats up!



Lol I'm not drugging him. I have my ways


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 30, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> Lol I'm not drugging him. I have my ways



what??? are you going to offer him a open face turkey sandwich with cole slaw and choc. milk?


----------



## kristaleigh (Apr 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> what??? are you going to offer him a open face turkey sandwich with cole slaw and choc. milk?



Def choc milk, but I can cook. I make a mean chili. And other stuff too but chili is my fave to make.


----------



## kristaleigh (May 1, 2013)

Work has been insane today. 14 clients in total today. Won't get a workout in. Maybe something light at home but I need sleep. Feet are holding up. PT taped them for me again today and the inserts are helping. Much less red and way less swollen. Def happy with the healing. Hopefully back to full force next week. Tomorrow I teach 2 spin classes and body sculpt. So we'll see how that goes.


----------



## kristaleigh (May 1, 2013)

Agent Yes you are my hero right now


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 1, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> Agent Yes you are my hero right now



Someones going to get jakked!


----------



## kristaleigh (May 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Someones going to get jakked!



Lol we'll see. I like being bikini size. But I've been told by several people I should consider figure...I just don't know. Figure is so rigid while bikini is a bit more sassy. 

Guess I really have to buckle down now though. Let the cutting begin.


----------



## kristaleigh (May 1, 2013)

Ok so I'm 10.5 weeks out from my next show and seriously need to cut. I'm not getting on a scale until I've been back on my diet for a week. Reworking some things but I'm excited to see what I can do!


----------



## kristaleigh (May 2, 2013)

Burned 954 calories in this morning's spin class. Accidentally ended up being fasted cardio and I lost 1.5lbs in sweat. Not bad for 55min. My weight has definitely been up bc I've been eating whatever the hell I wanted to the past few weeks and my body feels awful. Portioned out and packed all my meals for today and am ready to be back on track. 
New cycle starts Monday when I get back from my trip this weekend.


----------



## kristaleigh (May 2, 2013)

Key lime chobani flip. I died and went to heaven.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 2, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> Key lime chobani flip. I died and went to heaven.



I'm buying them by the case now. The key lime and coconut almond ones are for my sweet tooth. They really are awesome!


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 2, 2013)

Are you finally sleeping better?


----------



## kristaleigh (May 2, 2013)

heavylifting1 said:


> Are you finally sleeping better?



Yes at least the last 2 nights


----------



## kristaleigh (May 3, 2013)

Going to be a crazy weekend...may not get to train until Monday. 

Anyways, here's where I'm at pre cycle:

Height: 5'3
Weight: 128
Body fat 19.8%
Chest: 33.5
Biceps (midpoint): 11.5
Waist: 27.5
Abs: 28.25 (super bloaty)
Hips (fullest part of glutes): 37.25
Thigh (midpoint): 19.5
Calf: 14.25

Goal is 12% body fat by my next show. Should put me at about 115lbs. Everything needs to tighten up. I have 10 weeks so if I come down about 1.5lbs a week I should be right where I want to be by show day. Calories are around 1500 and I don't think I'll need to carb cycle this time around. I only need to burn around 4000 calories from exercise a week as long as I stay on track with my diet. Should be a lot easier this time around.


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 3, 2013)

Nice, what are your weekend plans? I know mine is training on Saturday and resting up the rest of the weekend.



kristaleigh said:


> Going to be a crazy weekend...may not get to train until Monday.
> 
> Anyways, here's where I'm at pre cycle:
> 
> ...


----------



## kristaleigh (May 3, 2013)

heavylifting1 said:


> Nice, what are your weekend plans? I know mine is training on Saturday and resting up the rest of the weekend.



Visiting the fam in Chicago. Little bro graduating college tomorrow.


----------



## kristaleigh (May 3, 2013)

Just yoga today. Driving to Chicago now. Gonna be a late night


----------



## kristaleigh (May 5, 2013)

Long weird weekend. Training starts tomorrow


----------



## kristaleigh (May 7, 2013)

Kickbox with lots of plyo thrown in. Good 45 min of HIIT. 

Working on cleaning up my diet this week so I'm not wasting my supps. Next show is July 13 so I have plenty of time. Trying a bunch of new stuff so I'm excited to see what changes I can make. 

Working on better stress management so I can sleep at night and I think that will really help my weight start coming down again. 

Looking at the 2 shows I've done this year as practice for the rest of the season. I want to come in shredded this next show so I'm really trying to focus in on my goals and push myself. Goal is max of 12% body fat for this next show, thinking 110-115 will be good for my weight. I have no clue how I'll look that lean so I'm pretty excited. My abs start to show around 18% so 12% should be pretty good. 

Thanks Agent Yes for all your help with planning my next few weeks out! I'm excited to see how it all works!


----------



## kristaleigh (May 10, 2013)

Been a busy few days. Wednesday ended up napping every chance I got with a sinus headache from hell. Thursday was spin and sculpt class, today was just yoga. Things are calming down finally and life should be back to normal soon.


----------



## kristaleigh (May 11, 2013)

Back pumps from hell. Upping my potassium. 

Tried to hit legs but it was brutal.
Squats 3x10: 65, 85, 85
Stiff deads 3x10 @ 65
Leg press 3x10 @80
Stiletto press 3x10 @ 80

Back was bugging me so I went light and then stretched. Hate days like this


----------



## Valkyrie (May 12, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> Back pumps from hell. Upping my potassium.
> 
> Tried to hit legs but it was brutal.
> Squats 3x10: 65, 85, 85
> ...




2-3k taurine ED
Potsssium and magnesium 300+mg ED
BCAAs with Amino acids peri workout I use Amino X from vitamin shoppe
WATER
High quality krill or fush oil 
Multivitamin



Tried to email this to HL but it bounced back so here for both of you


----------



## kristaleigh (May 12, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> 2-3k taurine ED
> Potsssium and magnesium 300+mg ED
> BCAAs with Amino acids peri workout I use Amino X from vitamin shoppe
> WATER
> ...



Thanks  my taurine is already there. But my magnesium and potassium were both low so I upped them both yesterday afternoon. Feeling a bit better, still tight but better.


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 12, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> Thanks  my taurine is already there. But my magnesium and potassium were both low so I upped them both yesterday afternoon. Feeling a bit better, still tight but better.



I have some magnesium and potassium if you need some girl


----------



## kristaleigh (May 12, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> I have some magnesium and potassium if you need some girl



Lol I got some yesterday! It was way bad


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 12, 2013)

Good now take it,lol.


----------



## kristaleigh (May 12, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> 2-3k taurine ED
> Potsssium and magnesium 300+mg ED
> BCAAs with Amino acids peri workout I use Amino X from vitamin shoppe
> WATER
> ...



I love the var so far! It might be in my head but I already feel tighter.


----------



## kristaleigh (May 12, 2013)

No back pumps today. Magnesium and potassium seem to have fixed it. Hit chest and back this afternoon. 
3x10
DB chest press & pullover superset
1 arm row and push-up superset
Machine chest press and pull down superset
Pec deck & ab machine superset 

That's all I had time for. Didn't feel as weak today. Weight was about normal for me.


----------



## kristaleigh (May 13, 2013)

No rest between sets
3x10-12
Plate rotator cuff work
Lateral raises 
Rear delt flyes
Rotating bicep curls
Side bicep curls
Tricep dip machine
Cable tricep press down

Had 25 min break at work so got it done fast. Arms and shoulders are on fire


----------



## independent (May 13, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> No rest between sets
> 3x10-12
> Plate rotator cuff work
> Lateral raises
> ...



Nice circuit, gonna have to show that one to the wife. She will be pissed at me afterwards, lol.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

Damn...u on drugs now? Why am i excited ...what the hell


----------



## longworthb (May 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Damn...u on drugs now? Why am i excited ...what the hell


I know why I'm excited


----------



## kristaleigh (May 13, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I know why I'm excited



Hahahahaha


----------



## kristaleigh (May 14, 2013)

Just kickbox today. Lots of glute and ab work thrown in.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 14, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I know why I'm excited



What longs??? A better live-in arm wrestling competitor?


----------



## longworthb (May 14, 2013)

If that's what u wanna call it


----------



## kristaleigh (May 17, 2013)

Wednesday was a rest day 
Yesterday was spin and body sculpt
Today was yoga/Pilates 

Weight is down, starting to look and feel a lot tighter, especially in my arms. My abs are showing more, which I haven't had at 129lbs ever. Don't feel like I'm holding as much water as I was earlier this week. I have almost no appetite but I'm not complaining about that. Hopefully will get to lift a few days this weekend but we shall see.


----------



## kristaleigh (May 20, 2013)

Didn't do much over the weekend. Low back bugging me still but I'm pretty sure it's not the var. More likely it's overuse and just soreness. Assuming its not back pumps, I'm not having any bad sides from the var. Feeling a lot tighter.


----------



## kristaleigh (May 21, 2013)

Kickboxing and a little extra cardio tonight. Feeling pretty good finally. Excited to finally get to lift tomorrow


----------



## kristaleigh (May 23, 2013)

Taught 2 spin classes today and body sculpt. Legs are shot. Kickbox and yoga tomorrow and spin and sculpt on Saturday. Weight is floating around 130ish and body fat is 18%


----------



## kristaleigh (May 26, 2013)

Hit chest and back today

Barbell bench press
10xbar
10x65
10x75

Wide push-ups x 50 

1 arm lat pull 
3x10 @25lbs

V-Bar pull downs 
3x10 @ 60lbs

Wide eccentric pec flys
3x10 @ 8lb db's

U-Bar seated row
3x10@60lbs

Kinesis reverse flyes
3x10@ plate #1

Kinesis chest press
3x10@ plate #5

Kinesis pull downs 
3x10@ plate #5

Kinesis pec fly
3x10@ plate #4

Ball knee tucks x50

Ball crunches x50

Hanging leg raises x50


----------



## kristaleigh (May 29, 2013)

Been a busy couple of days and sinuses kicking my ass. Seeing my dr finally and hoping he can get me something to get my allergies under control. Should be solid to start competition training again next week. Saturday will be 6 weeks out so it's time to start cleaning up my diet big time.


----------



## kristaleigh (May 31, 2013)

Yesterday was spin and sculpt, today was yoga and personal training. I hurt already.


----------



## GeauxDATY (Jun 2, 2013)

Interesting thread. Where were the meathead chicks when I was younger and single? I love it!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 2, 2013)

GeauxDATY said:


> Interesting thread. Where were the meathead chicks when I was younger and single? I love it!



I know, right! 
We need alot more like krista and hl... But I think we will be looking for a while... They are legit!


----------



## kristaleigh (Jun 3, 2013)

Saturday I went and watched one of the girls I work with compete. Sunday I tried to lift and halfway thru my second set got a splitting headache out of nowhere. Woke up today feeling like I have the flu minus the actual flu. Headache and body aching and no energy whatsoever.  Teaching kickbox tomorrow.


----------



## independent (Jun 23, 2013)

You logged on today, wheres the boyfriend?


----------



## independent (Jun 24, 2013)

Negged.


----------



## independent (Jun 26, 2013)

Negged.


----------

